# Electro-magnetic decoupler help?



## sail (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I am a forum newbie. This looks like a fun bunch.

I have an old late 1940's Lionel set that has a remote control electro-magnetic decoupler. I am not sure how to get it to work? The solder joint on a connection failed but even when i jimmy it together it doesn't want to de-couple cars. Does anyone have a wiring diagram for this?

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Sail


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

You need the model number, 6019, UCS? Three or four connections.

This page has it all.


----------



## sail (Dec 16, 2009)

*I found it!*

Thanks for hint on the model number. It is a 6019 Remote Control Uncoupling Track. http://www.postwarlionel.com/cgi-bin/postwar?ITEM=6019

I found a photo of the back of another. I re-soldered that track to match and voila! It works. Hopefully this is helpful to another person.

Sail


----------



## XRuland (Dec 5, 2009)

While on the topic of decouplers, can you hurt the engine/tender if you use the decoupler any other time not in neutral?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Two items come to mind. To uncouple you start an electro magnet. The demise of many uncouplers is the heavy fingers for keeping the button down at high throttle. That is where the danger is . An electromagnet wouldn't hurt the engine or tender when passing over.But you wouldn't want to operate the decoupler for a long period of time.


----------



## mmrailfan (Dec 8, 2012)

Do you have a picture of the wiring inside the remote control buttons? A friend had re done the wiring, but he is not sure that he has them correctly done.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I've attached the Lionel maintenance and User Manual for the 6019 track section, maybe that will help.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Make sure of the upside down or right side up picture.


----------

